

New York and California propose bans on microplastics found in cosmetics - edward
http://www.treehugger.com/ocean-conservation/new-york-and-california-propose-bans-microplastics-cosmetics.html

======
pskittle
Much called for! besides none of these cosmetics solve problems holistically.
They sell you the dreams of "looking" younger , fairer and even toned. Duh!

Eating right , healthy and exercising will get you closer to a commercial
ready face than killing your facial cells with micro plastics.

